# Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~NEW PICS ADDED!!!!!~



## HollowbeadRanch

Well MARVELOUS husband has been working on building me a cage that fits in the bed of my Avalanche!!! This way I don't have to pull a trailer near as much as I used to did :wink: It is 57" Long X 43" Wide X 40" Tall! He made it with big eyelets on it corner at the top so it can be securely strapped down using the tiedown slots in the bed of my truck. We are having a canvas top made for it, so the top will be solid, and it should be finished and on there BY Wednesday :greengrin: so I will posts a couple more pics once we put it in the truck AND get the top on it (the paint was still wet when I took the last pics... which is why I don't have any pics of it in the truck). Well... I took TONS of pics, let my husband load them on photobucket, and (since he did a WONDERFUL job) he loaded a TON of the pics.... so I was being serious when I said TONS of pics! :slapfloor:


































































































The next pics will be better quality... I had to take these with Hubby's camera :roll: Let me know what you think!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

really nice! Tell him good work! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

your DH ...deserves a hug from you ...that is some major work he put into it.... :hug: 
that looks really good.... :wink: 
There aren't enough pics...LOL...we love pics...don't ya know... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## crocee

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

OH WOW, really nice. What a nice hubby to do this for you and the goats.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

Thank you!! Yes, I am very proud of him! He does a really good job :greengrin:

Oh and I have TONS more pics.... will post a few more with the ones I take tomorrow night of it in the bed of the truck :wink:


----------



## kelebek

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

Ok - where can I get a hubby like that one??? :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

That is so neat! We have an Avalanche too so feel free to build us one of those too!! :wink:


----------



## Anna

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

Wow, that looks so wonderful! Wow... just wow....


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

Brandi..... :thumbup: more pics please.... :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*



kelebek said:


> Ok - where can I get a hubby like that one??? :shrug:


Me want one too ray: :shades: :thumbup:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

Thanks everyone!! I will definitely relay the message to him :wink: I will have to say that I am VERY proud of him! He always does really nice work and he can build about anything he wants (as long as he makes it out of steel/metal... don't give him a piece of wood and a hammer :doh: ). I told him that he could probably make those cages and sale them! "Custom Goat Cage to fit your vehicle!" But he said "No, No, No! I am NOT making another one of those things!" :slapfloor: He will change his mind eventually though... hehehehe :shades: He started with a few sticks of steel and created this!! Of course the wire was already made... he just had to weld it to the frame he made, but still!

Well I was trying to spare ya'll ALL of the pics he loaded..... but per Pam's request... :thumbup: Here are the rest of the pics I took during fabrication. Like I said, when we put it on the vehicle this evening I will take a few more, and then when the canvas top is finished and put on I will take some pics then as well :thumbup:


----------



## greatcashmeres

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

Brandi, that cage is AWESOME! :thumb: He has a right to brag about his work-fantastic!!! :wahoo: And when you think it can't get any better, than the paint job, more AWESOME!!  Certainly going to look sharp on the truck.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*



> Well I was trying to spare ya'll ALL of the pics he loaded..... but per Pam's request... :thumbup:


Brandi thank you...LOL neato cage-o :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## kelebek

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

Oh how sweet - so tell my 2nd husband that I expect a taupe colored truck with cage also! LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## liz

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

WOW...Brandi, he does great work! And I can tell that he takes pride in it as well he should!

Make sure he gets an awesome dinner for the great job he did! :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

LOL! Thanks everyone!!!

Allison- I will tell him that.... and you KNOW what he will say :ROFL: He will be having a convo with you tonight... I can see it right now!

Liz- Thank you! And yes, he has already been putting in his order for suppers... I will NEVER live this one down! :ROFL:

We loaded it in the truck! So I got some more pics! LOL! We will be taking it to the guy that is doing the canvas for me tonight... and should have it back by tomorrow night, hopefully! I will get a few more pics once the canvas is on it as well :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek

*Re: Avalanche Goat Cage!!!~MAJOR PIC OVERLOAD!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!~*

ummmm - he forgot to wash your truck when you were in town :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

lol! Yeah... it is real dirty!!! :ROFL: As soon as it gets warm again it will get cleaned :wink:


----------



## KW Farms

That is really neat Brandi!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

I like my truck dirty -- but maybe thats just me :shrug: 

fits like a glove. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats

> I like my truck dirty -- but maybe thats just me :shrug:
> 
> fits like a glove. :thumb:


 :ROFL:

The cage looks really good.... in the back of the pickup.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Thanks everyone :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress

How nice!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Thank you!! We are supposed to pick it up around 5PM this evening (that's when the top will be done) and then I will be all set to go pick up my new goats tomorrow :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup:


----------



## Crissa

That is so cool! I think I need to have your hubby teach me to weld, my ag teacher isn't teaching us very well. :roll: It looks fantastic!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Thanks Crissa!!!! I will have to give him credit... he is very good at what he does :thumbup:


----------



## liz

Looks great Brandi! Bet those new goaties enjoyed it too!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Oh yes... they were VERY comfy :thumb:


----------



## Amos

Yes.. sign me up for welding classes! 
It looks great Brandi, he did an awesome job. 

Now if you remember my story about trying to transfer goats in a new Avalanche.. that won't be happening to you!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

LOL! Thanks Amos! Yes, we strapped it down on all for corners :thumbup: I went and got the goats from MS in it on Wednesday and then my Dad borrowed it to pick Dot up for me this weekend in TN and had no problems at all :thumbup: It worked great!!! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW a new truck and a goat crate to boot. He is a KEEPER that is for sure.

Tell him it is wonderful


----------



## Dreamchaser

Aww. That is so awesome. Can I borrow him? *laughs*

My husband is legally blind, so he can't do much building.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Lori- Thank you! :greengrin: 

DreamChaser- Thank you! :greengrin: I am very sorry about your Husband though


----------

